# 2004 25rss Versus 2008 25rssweights



## Avbird (Jun 1, 2009)

All:

Ok so what am I missing. I have a 2004 25rss and I am thinking about updating to a 2008 that I just found. My 2004 has a GVWR of 6000 lbs with a dry weight of about 4300 lbs. The 2008 lists at 5335 with a carrying capacity of 1665 lbs so it would weigh 7000 lbs at GVWR. It is the exact same floor plan????? How can this thing weight an additional 1,000 lbs? Is there some new way of weighing these things? I checked my sticker last night and the 2004 numbers are what is on it. I confirmed the sellers 2008 numbers on the outback website. I have a 2006 Expedition which does fantastic on my 2004, but I am worried about hauling an additional 1000 lbs. Any thoughts would be great, quicker the better, I have a couple people lined up to buy my 2004. Now I am rethinking...

Thanks,
Avbird

Me, my lovely lady, the most enthusiastic camper - our 2yr old daughter and two old dogs


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

In 05 they (Keystone) added cabinets in the rear slide and added a 5 gallon larger fresh water tank. They also added 12 gallon larger black/gray water tanks, a full tub and the axel flip. 04 specs http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page...s&year=2004 and 08 specs http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page...s&year=2008 . James


----------



## Avbird (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks, that is good info. The full tanks could definately pack the weight on. I still think it is strange that the dry unit is listed at nearly 1,000 lbs heavier. Man, I don't know if I want to put on that much extra weight on a half-ton.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Avbird said:


> Thanks, that is good info. The full tanks could definately pack the weight on. I still think it is strange that the dry unit is listed at nearly 1,000 lbs heavier. Man, I don't know if I want to put on that much extra weight on a half-ton.


It was a lot of small things that added up to more weight. There is more weight in the back of the TT to move the T/W down to 370lbs from 440lbs. I think they went with the next size larger axels and then the larger tanks. This all added up and then (IF) you were to go and fill up the tanks (fresh,gray,black) thats 240 more pounds that (COULD) be added. James


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Actually, I believe that the changes were made in the 2006 model year (we have a 2005 25rs-s with the same weights as your 2004). In addition to the larger tanks, cabinets, and full tub, Keystone also increased the height of the trailer - from 9'11" to 10'3".



GarethsDad said:


> In 05 they (Keystone) added cabinets in the rear slide and added a 5 gallon larger fresh water tank. They also added 12 gallon larger black/gray water tanks, a full tub and the axel flip. 04 specs http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page...s&year=2004 and 08 specs http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page...s&year=2008 . James


----------



## Avbird (Jun 1, 2009)

Another 4 inches brobably isn't so great on the gas mileage. I see you have a 2005 Expedition. I have the same model in a 2006. How do you think your rig would handle another 500 to 1000 lbs?


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

ALSO....the 2006 and later model year 25rss (250)'s have a KING rear slide bed instead of QUEEN. And the cabinet above the bed.

We have a 2005 Ford Expedition Eddie Bauer edition with the 5.4L v8 and extra tow package that pulls our 2005 Outback 25rss just fine (we're well under the weight/tow limits, although we wish we had the extended wheelbase). We wouldn't want to tow anything longer or heavier.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The extra 4" is in the A/C unit when they changed out the Carrier to the Dometic. The king bed wasn't offered in the 25rss only the 250rs and that was in the 09 M.Y. James


----------

